# 2000c 1968 paint opinions



## Fsf517 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm a bit new to the BMW experience. A month ago I bought a 76 2002, stuck engine, that project is going well. But since then I purchased a 1968 2000c. This car is completely disassembled now. On Tuesday 12-3-13 the shell is getting sandblasted , and then directly to the paint shop. The body is near perfect and should be sprayed in just a few days.

This car is originally white, perhaps it's called chamonix not sure. But that seems to be the only white offered that year.
So, my painter wants to use a base coat clear coat. But part of me wants to use an enamel single stage. I feel it's a bit more authentic and it's a harder finish. I personally am not overly interested in a super perfect finish, that I know only a clear coat can achieve. Also the clear is more easily touched up should the car get damaged during re-assembly.

So the BIG QUESTION!!!

Base coat / clear coat?
OR
Enamel single stage?
Looking for some expert opinions

Thanks, fred


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool find! Sign up and ask your question here - http://www.bmw2002faq.com/forum/20-nk-general-discussion/


----------

